# winter boot of choice?



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

just wondering what everyone's preference is for winter boots. I used to always use a cheap winter boot and my feet were ALWAYS cold. so I decided to finally drop some money on a good pair. I bought a pair of Baffin Impacts which are good for -100 Celsius and a pair of bama socks for $200CDN on sale. these are amazing, im wondering why I haven't done this long ago.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

For real cold I use a pair of 20 year old LaCross winter boots I don't recall what temp they are good for but I have yet to get cold wearing them. They look strange like I'm in a cartoon as the boot is so large with so much insulation. For temps say 30F plus I wear some snow boots I got at cabellas that we're on sale cheep and they work great.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I needed something specifically targeted at ice performance - -we've got quite a steep drive and it's typical for there to be patches of ice under the snow 

I bought a pair of Columbia Ice Dragon boots maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Probably $70 and I can tell you my feet have never been cold. Ice traction is pretty good. These are big, heavy duty boots. They show no signs of wear.

I liked these so much I bought a second pair of Columbia boots that look more like a heavy-duty hiking shoe. Also with great insulation. They're light enough that you could wear them all day at work and drive a car. I've had great experience with the products from this company


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Having knees that aren't so great heavy boots will not do. I  wear Rockport shoes, sorel Elsworth boots, or Rockport xcs boots


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I have some Wearguards that look like this but apparently they're not made anymore. Super warm.

http://www.campmor.com/wcsstore/Campmor/static/images/items/main/15400.jpg

But for Christmas my girlfriend got me some Neos Thorogood overboots. If it's not too cold out, they go right over my sneakers and keep me dry almost up to my knees. When I'm done, whip them open and I'm good to go!!

http://www.gearcor.com/photos/ANN1-2.jpg


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

these are the Baffin's there very tight at first but the inner insulation, moulds to the contours of the foot. making them fit like nothing else.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I wear a pair of caterpillar boots that iv water proofed and i also put on some wool socks thats just as good as winter boots. but i also don't see the logic on buying a pair of winter boots than I'm going to wear 3 months out of the whole year.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Klim boots have been some off best boots I have owned.just the other day my buddys 2wd quad went through the ice on a river near the bank which was only about5 to 6 inches deep.my feet stayed dry an warm were we were able to ride in the minus 15 degrees the rest of the day no problem.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

If it's very cold out I have a pair of Sorel boots. They are the type you put fabric inserts in. Kinda heavy but it is very rare I need to use them. They are great for ice fishing.  Years ago in the service we called the style Micky Mouse Boots.

For the very most part I just use an old pair of shoes with my ice cleats. 
I can get away with it because I generally just do my own drive.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

LL Bean Wildcat boots and Cresta Merino Wool socks


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

love my Sorels rated to -40C


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I wear an old pair of Yamaha snowmobile boots. They are not much to walk in but they are warm.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

very, very old pair of cabella duck boots. bought them 30 years ago for hunting and they are still totally waterproof and warm. think i paid around 80 bucks.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been using a pair of Dickies this winter. They came from Wal Mart so I had my doubts, but so far so good. I think they were just under $70. They are steel-toed, water-proof, and insulated. They also claim to be non-slip and a few other types of perks that I can't remember. They do a great job of getting me through a few hours taking care of the snow. I wouldn't want to wear them for an 8 hour work shift without adding some more comfortable inserts, though. And being from CT, it's usually between 15-30 degrees when I'm clearing snow, so I'm not dealing with some of the low temperatures some of you guys have to deal with.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Baffins here.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Baffins here.


Which model and how heavy clumsy?


I have used over the years
Sorel Pac
Sorel Caribou
Lacrosse Iceman
Military surplus white Mickey Mouse there warmer then the black ones

They have all been relatively warm but heavy and clumsy.
I don't think a boot that is used for physical activity(walking) needs to be as insulated as one for sedentary use.
Presently use Redwing Irish Setter 800gr Thinsulate for activities like snowblowing.

IMHO not using cotton socks is a big plus. 70-80% Merino wool socks run about 10-15$ dollars a pair but are worth it.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

My feet are NEVER cold in these:










Sorel Caribou


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to go ice fishing every weekend and found Sorel Glaciers. They are rated for 100 below and my feet never get cold. I've gone through a couple of pairs over the years and have been out in the cold from sunup to sundown in deer season tramping through the hills with never a worry about cold feet. I think the secret is being able to dry them out good before going out again the next day. With the removable felt liners, that's easy to do. I have a pair of Merrel winter hiking boots for the not as cold days.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a pair of Red Ball Oneidas...They used to sell them at Tarjay for $20 a pair. (they were made in the USA and the factory was near Target headquarters so they had some kind of distribution deal). Then LaCross bought out Red Ball in the 90's and killed off the discount line-up. "Discount boots" is a bit deceiving, these in fact were high quality snow boots, US made by a historic outdoors legacy company. Removable liner, steel shank and Thinsulate....Every bit as good as Sorel or lower end Baffins.


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

docfletcher said:


> If it's very cold out I have a pair of Sorel boots. They are the type you put fabric inserts in. Kinda heavy but it is very rare I need to use them. They are great for ice fishing.  Years ago in the service we called the style Micky Mouse Boots.
> 
> For the very most part I just use an old pair of shoes with my ice cleats.
> I can get away with it because I generally just do my own drive.


The mouse boots I know about are better than Sorels, although Sorels are pretty good unless you get them wet. The mouse boots are based on military ones from, I think, the Korean war, when lots of soldiers were getting frostbite on their feet. The insulation is sealed inside, so soaking wet feet still get warm. (Take your socks off, put on the mouse boots, wade across stream....) But at the end of a long day, your feet stink a lot, or at least mine did. Ammonia! Unfortunately for me, mouse boots don't fit me right. But I remember one morning, backpacking in the snow in the winter, when my feet in black mouse boots were the only warm part of me!

Sorels are probably plenty if you don't have any streams to wade through and you're not out all day in severe temps. You can take out those liners and dry them, or have a spare dry pair,

When I was a kid, lots of people used ski mobile boots, which were less expensive than Sorels, but had similar liner.

Anyway, this is all moot for me, because if I'm using the snowblower, it keeps me pretty warm in our usual snowblowing temperatures. (15F to 40F). I just wear an ordinary pair of leather work boots. Or even sneakers if I'm just doing touch up. On warm, thawing days, I used to snow shovel in sandals sometimes. But I'd want my feet covered when using power equipment.

Mouse boots:
http://tinyurl.com/mfohdpo
They don't all have vents like these do. And if you're not going to high altitudes, you probably don't need the vents.


----------



## tofer76 (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone use muck boots or the alike?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My experience, mostly military, is to not tie the boot too tight. Whatever boot you wear, needs the insulation to breathe, by tie -ing them tight, it compacts the insulation and does not allow the moisture to evaporate. As everyone else has pointed out, keeping dry is the key here. 

My personal favorites where what we called Matterhorn, even had a pair that had straps in lieu of laces.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

For big snowmobile trips I use a pair of Sorel Explorers...heavy but warm...some of my buddies have the Baffin's - they like them a lot.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

You're all going to laugh. My favorites are a 30 year old pair of LLBean Maine Hunting shoes... its a 10 inch tall boot that is made for "walking" hunting. I love them because they are light weight and keep totally dry (a fresh coat of Sno-seal at the beginning of the season). When it is really cold I have another 30 year old pair, again, LLBean Maine Hunting shoe... but the insulated model. Over the years I have bought newer, fancier boots.... but I always end up wearing the Maine Hunting Shoes. I love LLBean and everything they stand for.

Great thread by the way...


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

L.L.Bean boots for me. Best ones I've ever worn. On my 2nd pair now.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

If it's very dry, no wind, and 30 degrees or warmer then I wear my leather jungle boots with wool socks. Simple, lightweight, and effective. They have great traction and are waterproof.
If it's colder the I have a pair of Montrail winter hiking boots. They are big and clunky, and they get in the way of driving a stick shift truck, but are warm as can be


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone here use Bama socks? They are amazing. There very low cut so they take some getting used too. They keep your feet extremly dry of sweat as it it collected and held in the outer layer but does not leak into the surrounding insulation. Best 15 bucks i have ever spent


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

For snow over six inches or when the ground is slick I wear some Columbia Bugabootoo boots that I bought five or six years ago. I think they are no longer sold or out of stock now. They are very waterproof, very warm, and have great traction. 
But if the ground is not covered with sleet or ice and the snow is not too sloppy I will often just wear my waterproof Rockport Banni Mocs. They are super comfortable and it saves me time. They don't have the traction of the Columbia boots, nor the height to keep you dry in deep sloppy snow. But if the snow is powdery and not too deep, and the conditions not too slick I will use them while using the blower.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorels or Lacrosse have always been my choice over the years.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I wear Dunlop. They are heavy, not the most comfortable, but keep my feet warm with just a thin pair of socks. No liner to get damp. Its what the guys here choose when working on the oil rigs out west. Bitter cold. Even with steel toes they don't get cold. Baffin makes a similar pair which are warm as well. If they're good enough for the fellas on the rigs then they're good enough for me.

http://www.dunlopboots.com/en/product/purofort-thermo-full-safety/c662933


----------



## jason7mm (Aug 27, 2013)

you name it I've had em... Cabelas, Irish setter (prob one of the most comfortable), sorel, Baffin... etc.

I've got Raynauds disease, extremities have circulation but don't make heat... suck scause I'm in Canada and I hunt... my doc's answer was don't spend time outdoors... not happening!

I picked up a pair of Columbia Bugaboot $280 with the Omni heat reflection and the battery powered insoles, and for the first time ever my feet have not been getting cold... these are a little bit too light for extreme cold, the Battery only lasts a couple hours, but they make an extreme winter boot version that I'd like to try... $500 is hard to swallow at this time though.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

jason7mm said:


> you name it I've had em... Cabelas, Irish setter (prob one of the most comfortable), sorel, Baffin... etc.
> 
> I've got Raynauds disease, extremities have circulation but don't make heat... suck scause I'm in Canada and I hunt... my doc's answer was don't spend time outdoors... not happening!
> 
> I picked up a pair of Columbia Bugaboot $280 with the Omni heat reflection and the battery powered insoles, and for the first time ever my feet have not been getting cold... these are a little bit too light for extreme cold, the Battery only lasts a couple hours, but they make an extreme winter boot version that I'd like to try... $500 is hard to swallow at this time though.


 Wonder how long a set of those $4 handle bar warmers would last as boot insoles?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I also have it,Jason, but it only bothers me in my hands and not my feet. If my hands get wet and I am not working that hard, I am SCREWED! Mittens help a lot, but they are really not made for shoveling but great for holding the sno thro's handles. 

Not to get too involved here, but I have been using mittens with out the finger inserts for about 10 plus years now. But two years ago, I started using those fleecy yellow/white work gloves. I turn them inside out so that the stitching is on the outside. The stitching tends to bother my hands. They are a lot more comfortable when you turn them inside out. They look pretty bad, but who cares about that. They have been working pretty well. Jason as you well know, once you learn what your hands and feet can with stand, you make due and adjust. 

I get along with Duck Boots just fine with an aftermarket insole and sometimes two pairs of socks. 

When I come out of the house, the shovel is in my hands. I keep the shovels inside the house to start off with a warm handle. As the blood starts to pump and the handle gets used to the cold, my hands and body adjust. I clear off the back porch and stairs and make a path up to the garage. I really hardly ever step in deeper snow or that much snow at all. I start the machine and let her warm up for a few minutes, then clear away about 5'-6' off the garage. Once I start throwing, I am really never walking in or on snow. When I do step on some snow and it sticks to my boots, I just stamp my feet on the cleared ground and the snow comes off and that keeps my feet warmer.

I am outside clearing for maybe up to two hours between snow throwing and shoveling out down spouts and so forth. The Duck Boots serve me very well. 



jason7mm said:


> you name it I've had em... Cabelas, Irish setter (prob one of the most comfortable), sorel, Baffin... etc.
> 
> I've got Raynauds disease, extremities have circulation but don't make heat... suck scause I'm in Canada and I hunt... my doc's answer was don't spend time outdoors... not happening!
> 
> I picked up a pair of Columbia Bugaboot $280 with the Omni heat reflection and the battery powered insoles, and for the first time ever my feet have not been getting cold... these are a little bit too light for extreme cold, the Battery only lasts a couple hours, but they make an extreme winter boot version that I'd like to try... $500 is hard to swallow at this time though.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I snowblow barefoot.mind over matter.............................just kidding I wear Uninsulated Redwings with just regular pair of Sox my feet don't cold.........


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have had a pair of timberland boots for over 20 years. Tops are comfortable and they have been re-soled with vibram soles. Having said that, I don't stay outside for hours at a time.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

I bought a pair of $30 boots at Walmart that I wear all the time, very nice. I also have my old sorrels.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

ToroGuy said:


> love my Sorels rated to -40C


same here i like em


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorel Glacier XT’s have been great. Big, if not huge to some people, but I can wear just one pair of regular crew socks with these and my feet stay toasty. This morning hit -7°F w/windchill at -30°F and all was well for a good 6 hours on the western front.

My feet get cold pretty easy. Once they're warm though they'll stay warm unless I'm wearing a bad boot. My 26 year old Sorel Crusaders have finally worn out on the bottom, the stitching on the back has come loose, I've punctured the toe area with a deer antler and after two worn out liners, they are ready to semi-retire. 

With the deep snow here, if I have to shovel the roof or clear a path to the propane tank or take compost out, I'll usually get snow into my boots, unless I use gaiters. The Crusaders are 10-1/2" tall and the Glaciers are 16-1/2". I don't have to put on gaiters with these as they cinch at the top. I do have snow pants now that have an elastic cuff that'll go over the boot, so that helps - a lot.

The only downside is putting them on - I can't just step into them. I've got to sit down and wrangle them up. Other than that, they are the warmest footwear I've ever worn.

I can only hope they'll hold up as well as the original Canadian made Sorel's. We all know the gamble with Chinese made goods.

Got them on sale at Cabela's for $120 in December.

Sorel/USA site:

http://tinyurl.com/nhtmu7m

*The only other negative is I can't drive with them - too big. My foot can't use the gas pedal without hitting the brake...but I do drive small cars.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

LLBean boots 90% of the time. Sorels if it gets really cold or I'm standing around.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

My feet used to always be cold . Big heavy sorrels were the only thing I tried that helped . My legs are pencil thin and bad ankles so I wanted light , warm , and good support for wandering around the hills of the Adirondacks during hunting season. 
Stopped by a shop on my way to camp and they had the lightest lace up boots I had ever seen , on sale for 79$ I think. Good soles , 500 gm thinsolate , "water proof " , Made in china for Lacross . Took a chance on them and loved them !!! First time ever my feet stayed warm 
I liked them so much that on the way home I bought another pair , 1/2 size bigger for if it gets really cold. 
Did I mention how light weight these are ? 

Here are 2 pair on our bathroom scale :



Zoom in on the dial , still with both pairs on it:




Do they still make these ??? Of course not , went looking to get another pair this year and


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

jrom said:


> Sorel Glacier XT’s have been great.
> Got them on sale at Cabela's for $120 in December.
> 
> Sorel/USA site:
> ...


 They look nice and warm ! From the link they say they weigh almost 3 1/2 pounds , is that each ??? 



> Weight: 55 oz / 1559 g.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

+3 on the Irish Setters and wool socks. I have had mine for over ten years now and used them for all sorts of winters activities, from 4wheeling to snowshoeing. All day comfort. Never got cold feet.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

1894 said:


> weigh almost 3 1/2 pounds , is that each ???


Using my scale at home they come in around 5-1/4 - 5-1/2 lbs. for the pair. I weighed them by themselves and then with me. 

When I was at Cabela's trying them on, a customer said he had a pair and they were too heavy for snowshoeing over a couple of miles each way to his cabin. I knew I needed a pair for snowblowing, general work around the outside of the house, and occasional wood cutting (when a mega-storm hits and trees block the road) so I took a chance and I'm happy so far.

I've got one pair of hiking boots (Timberland/Chinese 13409/7540...what is that?) that allow for two pair of socks and I use those for hiking and snowshoeing, but they always chill out after a short time of moderate work/snow blowing for me.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

irish setter 1000g thinsulate. Feet never get cold or sweat.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

BeerGhost said:


> irish setter 1000g thinsulate. Feet never get cold or sweat.


I would like to buy USA...Irish Setter/Danner/White's (I was a Region 9 (USDA) Firefighter for several years)...which 1000g Setters are you recommending? 

I just need to save up for a while. Feels strange. I have a Honda snowblower (1990), but my current budget for boots is about MTD/Troybuilt.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Since this is my first season snowblowing And i'm and avid 
snowmobiler i just wore my full snowmobile leather suit and 
boots. The boots i believe might be made by Baffin but i'm 
not sure on that. The boots have worked great for me even
in temps as low as -20F while snowmobiling in the Jackman me. 
region and Canada. They don't offer much traction but i have 
never had cold feet.



Lee


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a pair of Irish Setter 600 gram for temps above 15, but for anything below that I have a pair of Guide Gear 2400 gram, that is good down to -60. I always use a pretty light wool blend sock with both pairs of boots. I am diabetic so I have to keep my feet warm. I find that hunting boots are made with the idea that you are going to do a lot of moving around. Both pairs are really comfortable and really don't weigh that much.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Winter boots*

I use these for everything outside in the cold/snow
Men's Cold Bay Boot - Boots & Chukkas | Sperry Top-Sider

I install these on them for snow blowing and I'm all set. Buy Yaktrax Pro - Snow & Ice Traction Device at CozyWinters. I fell on the ice and really rang my bell once. No more.

Ive been a Sperry fan for a long time now and these boots are very warm and very comfortable. Also they are not huge and barely larger than standard work boots.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

jrom said:


> I would like to buy USA...Irish Setter/Danner/White's (I was a Region 9 (USDA) Firefighter for several years)...which 1000g Setters are you recommending?
> 
> I just need to save up for a while. Feels strange. I have a Honda snowblower (1990), but my current budget for boots is about MTD/Troybuilt.



My Irish Setters say made in china right on the tongue as did the last pair of Danners I looked at.

But, footwear seems to be about the only thing made in china that's any good.

All my Chippewas say handcrafted in the USA.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Ken05 said:


> My Irish Setters say made in china right on the tongue as did the last pair of Danners I looked at.


Guess I've just got to accept that. I'll look into Chippewa's, then White's. Thanks.

"footwear seems to be about the only thing made in china that's any good." - You may be right on there.


----------

